# Has ArtMusic run out of Polls? poll



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Has ArtMusic run out of Polls? poll


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

What, no option for strawberry gravy? Or brown jelly? This really isn't much of an ArtMusic poll.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Come to think of it, I've not seen him post at all in at least a few months.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2018)

Who cares. You forgot that option Eddie.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

dogen said:


> Who cares. You forgot that option Eddie.


You cant have an ArtMusic poll without a Schoenberg option in addition to the aforementioned strawberry gravy, brown jelly, and who cares options. Personally, I'd go for brown jelly before Schoenberg.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I don’t think he ran out of polls, he ran out of voters.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Come to think of it, I've not seen him post at all in at least a few months.


He has not logged in any day this year so far.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> He has not logged in any day this year so far.


He might be busy selling the survey results to the Chinese gov


----------

